# Skip Configuration Menus



## Majorix (Apr 21, 2012)

If you have installed even a few ports, you will know that you get a configuration screen while compiling some packages, where you can (de)select the proper configuration options.

However the problem is that the installing is stopped at that point and I have to check the PC often to see if it has that menu up or not.

Most of the time, ports are smart enough to pick proper options and I haven't had any problems just leaving the options as is.

*TL: DR;* Is there a way to skip the configuration menus and just apply the default configurations?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2012)

```
# cd /usr/ports/whatever-port-I'm-installing
# make config-recursive
# make install clean
```

See ports(7) for lots more.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 21, 2012)

Put BATCH=yes into /etc/make.conf file.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 21, 2012)

Or just use portmaster, which will run the configuration options by you before actually starting the builds.


----------



## darkshadow (Apr 21, 2012)

*Portmaster*

If you are going to use portmaster, please use -d option or it is going to ask you about deleting old distfiles for every upgraded ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 22, 2012)

If you use portmaster, just put a correctly configured /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc in place, and you don't have to worry about flags.


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm experimenting with portmaster as a replacement for portupgrade. How do I set up portmaster to know the knobs for specific ports (i.e. WITHOUT_IPV6=YES). Should I use that exact syntax in make.conf or simply use IPV6=no?

I see the example make.conf uses WITH_ syntax:


```
#.if ${.CURDIR:M*/irc/irssi-devel*}
#WITH_DEBUG=YES
#.endif
```

For global control is the WITH and WITHOUT syntax also relevant? My current needs is to have the default configs be without X11 and IPV6.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, the .CURDIR only limits for which directories the value is set.  Otherwise, it's global:

```
WITHOUT_X11=yes
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 23, 2012)

@unixgod:
Why not use sysutils/bsdadminscripts? You can then place a number of port-based preferences in /usr/local/etc/buildflags.conf (/etc/make.conf is instructed separately to include settings in that file). Specially useful if you decide to use ccache. The syntax is fairly straight-forward, this entry for example prevents threaded build for the specified port, as multi-threaded build for the port may give undesired results:

```
*/print/cups-client	{!FORCE_MAKE_JOBS}
```


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 23, 2012)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> @unixgod:
> Why not use sysutils/bsdadminscripts? You can then place a number of port-based preferences in /usr/local/etc/buildflags.conf (/etc/make.conf is instructed separately to include settings in that file). Specially useful if you decide to use ccache. The syntax is fairly straight-forward, this entry for example prevents threaded build for the specified port, as multi-threaded build for the port may give undesired results:
> 
> ```
> ...



I'm sure sysutils/bsdadminscripts would be another solution. The current setup requires only minimal installs where X11 and IPV6 wont be installed in any port in my jails or top level.


----------



## Uniballer (Apr 24, 2012)

portmaster -G seems to do what you want in version 3.11.


----------



## Majorix (Apr 24, 2012)

@Uniballer:
Was that for me? Adding -G does the trick?

@vermaden:
That seems to work. Thanks.


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 24, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> Was that for me? Adding -G does the trick?



Sorry I don't usually hijack threads. It was close enough to the topic I figured it would be alright. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Uniballer (Apr 25, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> @Uniballer:
> Was that for me? Adding -G does the trick?



Yes.  At least on the current version.  If you install it and check the man page it is there, but the online man page doesn't seem to have it.


----------



## Majorix (Apr 25, 2012)

I have checked portmaster.rc and there it says for -G:


> Do not run 'make config' for ports that need updating


That doesn't seem to do what I want.

I am still here, checking the PC every few minutes to see if the configuration menu is up or not. It is driving me insane...

So the question is, again, how do I by-pass the configuration screens, and just select the defaults, while using portmaster?


----------



## Uniballer (Apr 25, 2012)

Did you try it?

I would say not running make config is exactly what you want.


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 25, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> I have checked portmaster.rc and there it says for -G:
> 
> That doesn't seem to do what I want.
> 
> ...



Relevant parts of my portmaster runcom:

```
# Do not run 'make config' for ports that need updating (-G)
 PM_NO_MAKE_CONFIG=Gopt

# Suppress the build confirmation message (--no-confirm)
 PM_NO_CONFIRM=pm_no_confirm
```


----------



## Majorix (May 3, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply...

Adding -G to the parameters list solves the problem  Thanks everyone.


----------

